# Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D *** beamshots added



## Icarus (Mar 30, 2008)

The P7 led runs at 3A driven by two parallel wired DB1500 drivers.
To keep input current reasonable it is powered by 3x17670 cells in series (11.1V).

All I can say is that this light is pretty bright! :naughty:

*Parts list:*
· Tri-bored Mag1.5D
· UCL lens
· Stock reflector (camless)
· Seoul P7 CSXPI emitter (740-960 lumens at 2.8A)
· Blue glow ring around the emitter
· Modified O-sink 
· 2x DB1500 wired in parallel (=> 3A)
· Runs on 3x17670 Li-ion cells (series)

*Beamshots...* distance to the pillar is 23m... 
Tri-LuxIII TW0J at 1A 
Aspheric Cree Q5 at 1A
Quad-Cree Q4 at 1A
and finally... Seoul P7 at 3A 

Enjoy.


----------



## Long John (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

Nothing more to say than: Great work as always Freddy :thumbsup:...:twothumbs

Oh, I forgot, very clever solution with the parallel wired DB's to resolve the voltage-problem :bow:......:goodjob:



Edit:
Something more to say

Interesting map underneath the light :twothumbs


Very best regards

______
Tom:wave:


----------



## cqbdude (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

Beutiful job as always Icarus....

Will you be posting any beamshots?


----------



## criollo (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

:wave:

Not that i know much about flashlight specs but i can see a masterpiece from Freddy again ! :thumbsup::twothumbs :rock:


Will you name this one "Gurkha" ? :naughty: 


Best Regards

Cassian


----------



## roguesw (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

oops duplicate


----------



## roguesw (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

Freddy, are the DB1500 pushed pretty hard in this configuration? did you apply a heatsink to the DB's in anyway?
Thats an awesome build, looks good
best regards
Des


----------



## easilyled (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

If I'm not mistaken you're the first to post on completing 
a regulated Seoul P7 Freddy, so well done. :thumbsup:

The light looks a beauty, but that's hardly a surprise coming from you.


----------



## JamisonM (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

I don't know about you guys, but me thinks this is going to be the next big maglite mod. 

Icaras, I got to know, how tight a fit was the P7 for the maglites reflector? I imagine it has great throw with the maglites reflector, but how does it perform. Do you plan on posting beamshots?


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

Good Job Freddy.

What do you think of the beam with the stock reflector? I was not happy with it personally even after a I sputtered it. Thats why I would up using medium stipple reflectors in the 2 I have built.

Mac


----------



## Supernam (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

How is the overall heat generated? How long does it take for the head to get hot?

I'm thinking of doing a 9AA-3D mag with the same driver configuration as yours, but I don't want to burn out the drivers due to heat.


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

Good job, nice thinking on the 2 DB1500 drivers! How big is the heatsink? I would love to have that with a C size heatsink. Has anyone tried a 2.5 throwmaster reflector with the P7? Do you think it will throw better?

AlexGT


----------



## mudman cj (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

Beautiful work there as always Icarus. 

The talk of lack luster reflector performance makes me wonder if one of the aspherical lenses recently found to work with large hotwire filaments might have a chance with a P7. :thinking: Jimjones3630 started a thread on it here.


----------



## 0dBm (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

Freddy,
Marvelous looking build. Well done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Long John (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



mudman cj said:


> The talk of lack luster reflector performance makes me wonder if one of the aspherical lenses recently found to work with large hotwire filaments might have a chance with a P7. :thinking:



Some time ago I experimented with aspherical lenses and old Luxeon V's, also 4 die ermitters, and the result wasn't nearly satisfying.
It was a projection of the single 4 dies and I guess with these SSC P7's or Ostar's it should be comparable.
These days the most adequate Led for a combination with an AL is a single die Cree. 

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

WOW. All I can say is Beautiful.

Any estimate on runtime?


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

We need beamshots!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

So the DB's do work ok in parallel? I wasn't sure on that. I have used 2 BB500's before in parallel to get 1amp to the LED to get around the max input current limit of the drivers when running the light off of 2.4v from 2 NiMH.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



Long John said:


> Interesting map underneath the light :twothumbs


I wish I was still there...


----------



## Icarus (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



cqbdude said:


> Will you be posting any beamshots?


The wheater was really bad here the last couple of days. 
Today it's better. I'll try to post some beamshots tonight.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



criollo said:


> Will you name this one "Gurkha" ? :naughty:


Good idea! :thumbsup: I'll keep this name in mind for another mod!


----------



## Icarus (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



roguesw said:


> Freddy, are the DB1500 pushed pretty hard in this configuration? did you apply a heatsink to the DB's in anyway?
> Thats an awesome build, looks good
> best regards
> Des


According to the specs of the DownBoy driver (provided by The Shoppe) max output current = ~ 1.5A. 
Both drivers are heatsinked and completely potted. (sorry, but I forgot to make a picture of the driver module).


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

Great job as usual Freddy!


----------



## Icarus (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



JamisonM said:


> Icaras, I got to know, how tight a fit was the P7 for the maglites reflector? I imagine it has great throw with the maglites reflector, but how does it perform. Do you plan on posting beamshots?


The P7 fits the stock reflector but it's really tight. 
In case of a metal reflector I would enlarge the hole to avoid making a short when turning the head.
I'll try to take beamshots tonight.


----------



## dmdrewitt (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

Very nice work Freddy :thumbsup:

David


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*

Very nice Work Freddy!

That Rocks!!!

How about some Beahmshots! You never take pictures....:mecry:


----------



## mudman cj (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



Long John said:


> Some time ago I experimented with aspherical lenses and old Luxeon V's, also 4 die ermitters, and the result wasn't nearly satisfying.
> It was a projection of the single 4 dies and I guess with these SSC P7's or Ostar's it should be comparable.
> These days the most adequate Led for a combination with an AL is a single die Cree.
> 
> ...



While that would certainly be the case with an AL with a focal point that corresponds to the die distance, I was specifically referring to the type of AL being used for hotwires in which the focal length is actually much greater than what 'should' work. The focal lengths used for LEDs were typically on the order of 35mm-40mm, which would give the type of beam you describe, whereas these guys are using lenses with focal lengths on the order of 300mm or more. It seems that part of the die would be focused while the edges would be blurred. This should eliminate the die pattern from the hotspot at the expense of some throw but with increased corona and spill. Then again, maybe these lenses will produce a horrible beam, but someone needs to try it to know for sure.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



lasercrazy said:


> We need beamshots!


at your service...


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 2, 2008)

What optics does the "Quad-Cree Q4 at 1A" have? And are they in series or parallel?


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello Freddy!

Thanks for the Beamshost! Friggin bright your light....WOW:twothumbs


----------



## Long John (Apr 3, 2008)

:thanks: for the nice beamshots Freddy 

The brightness isn't bad but I prefer the Quad-Cree 


Very best regards

_______
Tom:wave:


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Tom!

Sure the Quad Mag is brighter, but the SSC P7 is only one LED....

For me its very inpressive how bright one LED could be....


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 3, 2008)

Great light Freddy, it really is bright.


----------



## Long John (Apr 3, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> Hi Tom!
> 
> Sure the Quad Mag is brighter, but the SSC P7 is only one LED....
> 
> For me its very inpressive how bright one LED could be....



Hello Toby

One Led with 4 dies. Technical the same like 4 x single die Leds like the Quad-Cree but with the disadvantage of the 4 parallel wired dies (unlike to the seriell wired Cree's which is much better).
Not to forget the heat-managment due to the concentrated area.

Sorry Freddy, I don't want to hijack your thread

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## JamisonM (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



Icarus said:


> at your service...


Nice beamshots. How well do you think the P7 throws with the maglites reflector. Any chance we might get some shots out at 50 and 100 meters?


----------



## easilyled (Apr 3, 2008)

There are a couple more reasons why the quad cree is brighter:-

1) The Q4 Cree I believe is slightly more efficient than a single die of the
SSC P7 

2) More importantly Freddy has said that each of the 4 dies of the quad Cree
receives 1A. Whereas for the P7, each of the 4 dies receives 3 amps
divided by 4 (or 750ma)


----------



## wquiles (Apr 3, 2008)

Great job as always Freddy!

Will


----------



## Long John (Apr 4, 2008)

easilyled said:


> There are a couple more reasons why the quad cree is brighter:-
> 
> 1) The Q4 Cree I believe is slightly more efficient than a single die of the
> SSC P7
> ...



Hello easilyled

to1: I'm not sure about (a view to the specs could help) but beside that efficiency has nothing to do with brightness (power output).

to2: Indeed, the manufacturer of the P7 rated the Led at a max. current of 2,8A (700mA per die) meanwhile a single die SSC P4 or Cree is rated max. at 1A.
The reason for is IMO my statement in post 33.

Sorry again Freddy :duck:

Best regards

____
Tom:wave:


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



cmacclel said:


> Good Job Freddy.
> 
> What do you think of the beam with the stock reflector? I was not happy with it personally even after a I sputtered it. Thats why I would up using medium stipple reflectors in the 2 I have built.
> 
> Mac


The beam has the expected and unavoidable donut. It is for sure not what you are looking for if you are a white wall hunter. However if you are after max throw a smooth reflector is best. As can be seen in the pictures the multi-cree has best beam but the P7 has better throw. :shrug:


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



Supernam said:


> How is the overall heat generated? How long does it take for the head to get hot?
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a 9AA-3D mag with the same driver configuration as yours, but I don't want to burn out the drivers due to heat.


Heat isn't too bad. The drivers won't burn out if they are properly potted/heatsinked.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



AlexGT said:


> Good job, nice thinking on the 2 DB1500 drivers! How big is the heatsink? I would love to have that with a C size heatsink. Has anyone tried a 2.5 throwmaster reflector with the P7? Do you think it will throw better?
> 
> AlexGT


I made the heatsink as big as possible but forgot to make a picture. 
Although I didn't try it, the P7 will definitely throw better with the 2.5" throwmaster.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



5.0Trunk said:


> WOW. All I can say is Beautiful.
> 
> Any estimate on runtime?


Estimated runtime is ~ 1 hour - 1 hour 15 mins.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



IsaacHayes said:


> So the DB's do work ok in parallel?


Sure.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2008)

TorchBoy said:


> What optics does the "Quad-Cree Q4 at 1A" have? And are they in series or parallel?


The Cree leds in the Quad-Cree are wired in series.
Reflectors being used are McR-19XR's.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D*



JamisonM said:


> Nice beamshots. How well do you think the P7 throws with the maglites reflector. Any chance we might get some shots out at 50 and 100 meters?


It throws better than the quad-cree but the beam of the quad-cree is better (no donut).
Can't make more beamshots as the light isn't in my possession anymore. :shrug:


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2008)

And of course... thanks to everyone for the kind words...


----------



## sims2k (Apr 4, 2008)

You can also use this P7 board from Kaidomain: http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4338


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello Freddy!

You got PM....:wave:


----------

